

Show HN: Android Autowire - hodgesmr
https://github.com/CardinalNow/AndroidAutowire

======
bookwormAT
Nice idea, but do I read this correctly that this only replaces
Activity#findViewById, and does not work with Fragment#findViewById or
View#findViewById?

Since Fragments where introduced in API 11, it is very uncommon to call
findViewById directly on an Activity.

